# Weekend steel



## SteelHEAD412 (Feb 10, 2016)

Lookin to make a trip this weekend. Anyone's thoughts on if it's worth a 3hr drive. Was thinking of hitting the eastern tribs


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

All depends on how much snow we get. I would check in on thurs or fri to get a better idea.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Its looking good up here for this weekend. You should be able to find open, fishable water with trout. May have to move around to find them but that is fishing. I saw the Rock this morning, running a bit high and barely olive. Temps are holding high thirties so if I have time it will be game on somewhere. Keep an eye on the flows and they will let you know.
Rickerd


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

Rocky fished today and it will only get better.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Chagrin was very slow today compared to earlier in the week.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

If your familiar with the river(s) yes id make the trip.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

What is a good flow rate in your guy's opinion?


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Snow from last night and tonight may runoff in warm temps and bump rivers up for the weekend, as it's supposed to be warming thru sunday. They're already up a little bit too, I'd keep an eye on the gauges... We fished rocky last Sunday in that scenario, was already up and slowly on the rise from runoff - many guys fishing, nobody seemed to be doing that well...


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Rocky fishes best between 350 down to 175 IMO. I have caught fish at 650 down but depends on clarity and temperature.


----------



## Rayman (Jan 22, 2011)

TheSkoalBandit said:


> What is a good flow rate in your guy's opinion?


350 or lower for most fisherman with bait or large loud worms etc. 250 for the jig bite, beads etc.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

TheSkoalBandit said:


> What is a good flow rate in your guy's opinion?


You have to be more specific on what river.


----------



## TheSkoalBandit (Jun 25, 2012)

ldrjay said:


> You have to be more specific on what river.


Rocky


----------

